# Rat cage show and tell and rat cage ideas TO MAKE THE LITTLE BUNDLES OF JOY HAPPY !!!



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi everyone just wanted to start seeing other ratty homes and getting ideas and sharing ideas I use a Bunch of cardboard ( I’m a box hoarder) and ya thanx for coming to share and learn


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

This is my ratties home


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

It’s a critter nation double


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

I use cardboard as the bedding so they can shred it then selves and it’s very cheap and you can make anything out of it


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

This is I live pic from the very moment I sent this message


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

This is Louiji


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Long for Louie


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

And this is martinellie


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Long for martie


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

And this is Alfred


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Long for alfie


----------



## RedRat_66 (Dec 19, 2021)

Awe you’re rats are so cute! Here’s my cage that my dad made it for me, I have five boys (Eddie, Ace, Peanut, Loki and Merlin) at the top and three girls (Oreo, nibbles, and patches) at the bottom, though I’m thinking of swapping them around so the boys have more room


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Aww wow your dad built that its awesome what is your comparison for male or female rats wich one do you prefer I’m going to switch around with male or female in the future but currently I have male ratties


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

And how often do you clean your cage I clean mine every Sunday


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

I also bake rattie cookies for my rats since I’m stuck at home I’ve made 3 batches I have covid but feel completely normal so first one was lots of grains ground up into dust and mixed with water to make doe the second batch was peanut butter with water and grains such as flax seed mixed up into doe and baked and the last one was apple sauce and banana with flax seed and honey made into doe and baked and I give them a salad every day of fruit and vegetables and I let them free roam every day in my room and I let them free roam in the bathroom while I take a shower I don’t let them up stairs tho because we have a dog and a cat that leterly loves to play with any thing I got my ratties when they were five weeks from a breeder called perfect storm here’s the lil salad sorry for the information overload


----------



## RedRat_66 (Dec 19, 2021)

From what I’ve found my girls are much more interactive and will come up to you to talk to you and play with you while my boys don’t really do that and prefer to be viewed from afar. They do come up to me and climb up me for cuddles sometimes but in general they prefer not to be touched 
They both love their food though lol XD both little hoarders!
I tend to wipe down my cages on Monday and Friday (like their little houses and the bars)
I change their litter trays on Sundays and change their deep substrate fortnightly on Sundays as well
I love the idea of baking them little cookies, I tend to feed my rats cucumbers, tomatoes and anything I mistakingly bring in to eat in my rat room XD I’ve been thinking of making rat ice cream because it’s pretty hot here and I think they’d enjoy it!
I let them out into a small play area me and my mum set up for about an hour each, I have this little tower set up for them and they have a paper/hay box 
I got my rats from a local pet store which in hindsight was a very bad idea but they were looking at me with their puppy dog eyes and I couldn’t resist XD they were supposed to be about 3 months old but they were also supposed to be boy rats so I don’t know how true the information was. This is also the reason I ended up with 8 rats instead of 4


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

That’s why I dident get mine from a pet store do you have any tricks that make cleaning easier ? I currently take everything out and Put all the hammocks into the washing machine than I shower down all the plastics in my cage take out the plastic trays empty the litter spray down everything take out the cardboard bedding put it in the trash set everything out on the floor vacume my room put everything back in the cage in a different order put my rats in and watch them for a long time exploring. The cage it takes me about six hours I dread the day  but it’s also like a work of Art the Cage and too see them enjoying everything makes me soooo happy !!


----------



## RedRat_66 (Dec 19, 2021)

maybe try to split the work up into days, like wash all the hammocks on one day and change the litter on another? That’s what I do and it works pretty well for me


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

What do you do with rats tho ?


----------



## RedRat_66 (Dec 19, 2021)

I either let them roam free in their pen area or keep them in the cage as i clean


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

I usally keep them in a cage


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Ok I finished cleaning here’s the finished product the close up of the boxes by the way that s the ratty rat fortress


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

I use card Bord as the bedding since it’s dust free and it is very obsorbant in the beggining I gave my rats fleece but they kept chewing through it and going under it so I asked the rat breeder and she said to use cardboard so ya it’s so easy and the rats like to shred it ooh and she gives me free batryl and the other thing to treat myco (resperitory infection ) wich one of my rats gets very easily that’s also why I use cardboard


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Thankyou i have a little problem my rats are picking on one other rat louie he ha scabs the breeder i got them from says too separate louie from the others for a week so the cuts can heal and wont get messed with but louies very sad


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Ratsarebeautiful said:


> What do you do with rats tho ?


I let them free roam while I clean. The only issue is that they want to see what I am doing. Some have fallen into the cleaning water which prompted me to put it on a different level. I used to use my recovery/quarantine cage to hold them while I cleaned but wrestling 8 balls of energy into that is too much work. I spot clean every day and fully clean once every two weeks. I used to fully clean weekly but realized that it gets destroyed too quickly. I don't use substrate. I used squares of fleece that are changed out twice a week. Litter boxes once a week unless they get too smelly.


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Ok thankyou i put my rats into a larg dog crate with Plexiglass on the front


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

The cages have been redone since these pics but it is essentially close to what it looks like now.


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Wow that’s a awesome cage !


----------



## BundleORats (12 mo ago)

Ratsarebeautiful said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to start seeing other ratty homes and getting ideas and sharing ideas I use a Bunch of cardboard ( I’m a box hoarder) and ya thanx for coming to share and learn











its messy because I haven’t cleaned it in 5 days because I clean every Sunday, the rat up front is Dove and there are other girls in there somewhere haha


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Ratsarebeautiful said:


> Wow that’s a awesome cage !


I have no kids and frequent thrift stores, garage sales, and clearance.


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

That’s a cool cage my cage is quite messy sometimes since I give them toilet/ paper to rip it up I also cln of the cage


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

stop at dollar trees a lot


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

And i just let them free roam with a little pool of water with treats floating in it and they had fun here’s the cage


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi everyone so what have your rats bin doing?


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

I might be getting more rats if so should I get three or two and here is a list of names I’m thinking dewie, twiggie , figgie, dobbie, harvie, Josie, marlie, andie, Danny, berrie, cookie, please tell me if you think of any names with i—e at the end that’s my theme my current rats are martie, Louie, and alfie thx y’all


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

BundleORats said:


> View attachment 307507
> 
> its messy because I haven’t cleaned it in 5 days because I clean every Sunday, the rat up front is Dove and there are other girls in there somewhere haha


Hi that brown hammock in the back of your cage were did you get that because I have exactly the same one I got it from a rat subscription box my rats absolutely adore it  wait a sec you also hav the crabby ohhhhhh that means you got the exact same subscription box as meeee cool wow


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

,y rats cage at Night


----------



## BundleORats (12 mo ago)

Ratsarebeautiful said:


> Hi that brown hammock in the back of your cage were did you get that because I have exactly the same one I got it from a rat subscription box my rats absolutely adore it  wait a sec you also hav the crabby ohhhhhh that means you got the exact same subscription box as meeee cool wow


I’ve also seen them on Amazon, but yeah I got it from ratty box.


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Cool


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi every one i am getting more rats here’s a pic of some I might be getting! But they are mostly dwarfs so I probably will get the standard size Rex‘s I have always dreamed of having a rat with a Rex coat they are baby’s and I will probably get them in March and I have done my research on how to introduce I’m getting the Babys from a breeder by the way you can see the difference beetween the standard baby’s and the dwarfs


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

And heres is a pic of martie mid yawn


----------



## RATBOI (12 mo ago)

My boys I’ve only had for a week won’t let me clean their cage with out them climbing all over me and giving me rattie kisses lol so I put them in their carrIer


----------



## Ratsarebeautiful (Jan 7, 2022)

Aww I have new baby’s too I now have 6 rats the lil guys are ok with me getting them out but usually I use there hammock with all of them in it and just pick it out than put it in the carrier with them in it my big boys just come to me and i open the door to the crate and they all climb inside because I have taught them the crate means treats ! Here are the little guys the names are in order to the pics dewie, figgie, berrie  and the big boys are martie Louie and alfie also in order
























Titguys


----------

